# Test Results!



## Barbie-GypsyFeverFarms (Mar 30, 2020)

So I dried two water bottles that have large openings, went out to their pen with my reach grabber LOL. I took a chair and sat down at the edge of the area with shavings, within two minutes my black mare walked over and peed and I caught it in her bottle. Got it closed up and the other bottle ready and in a few more minutes the white mare walked over and I caught hers too LOL. I was on the phone with my friend who couldn't believe what just happened LOL. 

So ran the tests, ended up having to add a drop of water like the test said you could as it was not soaking in after even a few minutes, the black mare showed a quick positive and the white mare showed a negative result. I have a third test that I will keep on hand if I feel I need to rerun the test on the white mare if she has any changes.


----------



## Willow Flats (Mar 31, 2020)

I voted yes on the black mare! Congratulations.


----------



## Barbie-GypsyFeverFarms (Mar 31, 2020)

Thanks, contemplating having my vet go ahead and check her this week to see if he can get an estimate of fetal age if we can get an eye measurement. He is a repro specialist and used to manage a herd of 50 minis for a client he had so has lots of repro experience with them specifically. And maybe check the white mare too since it's been two weeks since she was in that pen with all the stallions she came to California with.


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (Mar 31, 2020)

Now that's EXCITING! And you are so lucky to have a vet that's a repro specialist AND knows the minis!!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 31, 2020)

Sounds exciting  Keep us posted on what the vet says !!


----------



## pondfire.farm (Apr 2, 2020)

Barbie-GypsyFeverFarms said:


> So I dried two water bottles that have large openings, went out to their pen with my reach grabber LOL. I took a chair and sat down at the edge of the area with shavings, within two minutes my black mare walked over and peed and I caught it in her bottle. Got it closed up and the other bottle ready and in a few more minutes the white mare walked over and I caught hers too LOL. I was on the phone with my friend who couldn't believe what just happened LOL.
> 
> So ran the tests, ended up having to add a drop of water like the test said you could as it was not soaking in after even a few minutes, the black mare showed a quick positive and the white mare showed a negative result. I have a third test that I will keep on hand if I feel I need to rerun the test on the white mare if she has any changes.



Congrats on the black mare's positive!


----------

